# Southwest Travel Funds Expiring



## presley (Dec 12, 2013)

Totally forgot that I had funds saved (for myself and my son) in my Southwest account from a canceled trip.  I was going to use them for a trip in April and it turns out they expire on March 24th!   We each have $465. and I don't really want to see it go to waste.  I don't really want to pay a vacation that we didn't want to take, either.  

So, now I am trying to figure out where we could go by then while using timeshare points that I already have.  I am going to San Fran with my son in April.  Frustrating that we can't use it for that.  I don't see a way to extend it.  If anyone knows a way, let me know, please.  Otherwise, I might just end up going to Vino Bello for a couple nights or Elara in Vegas.    San Antonio?


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 12, 2013)

If you have flights picked for when you want to go in April, I would call SWA and explain the situation to them. They can sometimes make exceptions and override the expiration.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 12, 2013)

*If Nothing Else Works*

I don't know the SWA policy, but, if everything else fails, would you be able to book for flights on a date prior to the expiration date, then, pay a change fee for the dates you really want.  If you can do that, again as a last resort, it might cost you a couple hundred dollars instead of losing everything.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 13, 2013)

No, no change fees so you can't roll it forward like that. At the very least, you can pay $75 per traveler to extend them if they will not just book the flights without the additional charge.


----------



## Patri (Dec 13, 2013)

Southwest would not make an exception on dates when we were in this situation.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 13, 2013)

Patri said:


> Southwest would not make an exception on dates when we were in this situation.



They have slowly become more like the legacy carriers, with add-on fees. I guess something's got to pay for the bags airfare...


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 13, 2013)

Can you make airline reservations for someone else and they pay you a discount of what thier fares would be.  Kind of meet them half way.  Then you buy your own tickets and at least there would be a savings.


----------



## sjsharkie (Dec 13, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> No, no change fees so you can't roll it forward like that. At the very least, you can pay $75 per traveler to extend them if they will not just book the flights without the additional charge.



I believe the fee is now $100 per traveler.  It is deducted from your existing balance -- so if you have $465 and 2 people, it will be reissued for $265 for the same two people originally travelling.

I have never seen an exception except for some anecdotal cases where they require proof of extenuating circumstance (i.e. deceased person, etc.)

-ryan


----------



## lily28 (Dec 13, 2013)

You can't use your travel fund for someone else, only for yourself.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 13, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> I believe the fee is now $100 per traveler.  It is deducted from your existing balance -- so if you have $465 and 2 people, it will be reissued for $265 for the same two people originally travelling.
> 
> I have never seen an exception except for some anecdotal cases where they require proof of extenuating circumstance (i.e. deceased person, etc.)
> 
> -ryan



Correct $100 to extend.   Worth it in your case!


----------



## presley (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.  I decided to use my funds for an extra visit to San Fran, since I have lots of points for places to stay up there.  It worked out that my son's spring break is right before the expiration.  I just need to pay the taxes for the flights and I have Worldmark points expiring in June that I was able to use to book a room.  

Extra quality time with my son - priceless.


----------

